# Compensation



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope I do not violate any forum rules. If I do - please let me know.

I am with a large US recruiting firm specializing in legal/financial placements. My forte is banking/finance/accounting in the SE US. 

Yesterday I received a special project and have tried my luck using Google with not a lot of success. 
This is the puzzle - how do UK, NZ and Australia pay expats in Dubai and Abu Dhabi? What are perks, how does compensation differ from the home country, what perks make the move interesting? 
No we have no positions to fill. This is strictly generic information gathering.

(SNIP)


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

IMO, Typical compensation package would be:

Base Salary at or near present salary (converted to AED)
Housing allowance (highly variable)
Auto allowance (variable)
Children's school allowance
Annual return home flight for family paid
Full family medical coverage paid
removal/relocation paid
~ 1 month temporary accommodation upon arrival
~ 1 month salary lump sum for relocation misc expenses
some portion of pension scheme match


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you so much! Anyone else out there?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

My company offers

Base Salary at or near present salary (converted to AED)
Housing allowance - for a single or couple, betweek 100k-150k. For a family of 3, around 200k, and upwards of that is really anyone's guess, 4/5 bedders are prohibitively expensive and unless you pay their accommodation they simply won't come out. Rent will be at least double what they get paid.

Auto allowance (variable)
Children's school fully paid for
Annual return home flight for family fully paid for
Complete family medical coverage
removal/relocation paid up to 30k
1 month temporary accommodation upon arrival
optional 1 month salary lump sum for relocation misc expenses (Loan - not provided, and paid back over the course of 1 year)


----------

